# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  vožnja djeteta u krilu zavezanog

## ninochka

u nuždi kad se vozimo s nekim tko nema autosjedalicu (primjerice taksi) mislim da je najmanje zlo dijete staviti na krilo i vezati se?

negdje sam vidjela komentar da je to isto jaaako loše. zanima me zašto? remen mu ne ide preko vrata (ide di treba jer je na povišenom), kilažu samnom definitivno ima   :Grin:

----------


## Ancica

Mislis, da je tebi na krilu a da pojas ide preko njega? Nije dobro jer bi ga ti i pojas zgnjecili medu sobom.

----------


## ninochka

da, hvala, to sam mislila. ne bi nas pojas zadržao oboje obzirom da imamo zajedno ko prosječna osoba (75 kila)

----------


## anchie76

> ne bi nas pojas zadržao oboje obzirom da imamo zajedno ko prosječna osoba (75 kila)


ne kuzim ovo gore.. de pojasni.

Problem je u tome sto u trenutku sudara tvoje tijelo fura prema naprijed i gnjeci njegovo tijelo koje ne moze ici vise naprijed jer ga je zaustavio pojas.  A kontam da je sila tvog tijela u tom trenu oooogromna.. Ak za vrijeme sudara dijete od 10 kg postane tesko 100 kg ili koliko vec, nalijetanje odrasle osobe je onda brrrrrr....

----------


## ninochka

ma trebao je biti upitnik na kraju...dakle mislila sam da li bi nas remen oboje zadržao, ali očito ne bi

----------


## anchie76

> ma trebao je biti upitnik na kraju...dakle mislila sam da li bi nas remen oboje zadržao, ali očito ne bi


Ja mislim da bi vas svakako zadrzao pojas - ima ljudi kud i kamo tezih od vas dvoje zajedno.

No jedini je problem sto bi ti u slucaju sudara dijete zdrobila svojim tijelom.

----------


## Sun

Onda bolje u takvom slučaju nužne vožnje bez AS zavezati sebe, a dijete čvrsto držati?

----------


## anchie76

> Onda bolje u takvom slučaju nužne vožnje bez AS zavezati sebe, a dijete čvrsto držati?


Nema SANSE da uspijes dijete zadrzati.. jer se djetetova kilaza u djelicu sekunde pretvori u preko 100 kg... Nema tih misica koji bi uspjeli to odraditi  :/

----------


## ninochka

sun zato sam i postavila pitanje, jer ne možeš zadržati dijete, sila je prejaka..izletio bi ti 

mislila sam da ako ga držiš uz sebe, vezanog, koliko jače možeš da ga ne bi prignječila .. uf

----------


## Sun

Onda pojasom sebe, maramom, slingom djete?
Samo pokušavam naći neko kvazi prihvatljivo rješenje za hitnu/nužnu vožnju..

----------


## ninochka

> Samo pokušavam naći neko kvazi prihvatljivo rješenje za hitnu/nužnu vožnju..


i ja   :Grin:  možda marama, da

----------


## Sun

Onda pojasom sebe, maramom, slingom djete?
Samo pokušavam naći neko kvazi prihvatljivo rješenje za hitnu/nužnu vožnju..

----------


## Sun

uuups sorry

----------


## Ancica

> Onda pojasom sebe, maramom, slingom djete?


Ne. Marama i sling nisu dizajnirani da izdrze tu silu. Osim toga, ti i zavezana pojasom polijeces naprijed i opasno se priblizavas naslonu sjedala ispred, a dijete tako jos vise.



> Samo pokušavam naći neko kvazi prihvatljivo rješenje za hitnu/nužnu vožnju..


Nema ga. Ak moras htino autom negdje bez mogucnosti da poneses sjedalicu i to je jedina prihvatljiva mogucnost (tipa, bus, tramvaj, vlak ili cipelcug nisu opcija), ostaje ti samo da vibras da se nista ne dogodi. A ako gledas naci najmanje zlo, ja bih rekla da je bolje da dijete (malo dijete) drzis (al ne ispod pojasa kojim se vezana) jer ces barem pri kocenju kod semafora imati sansu da ga zadrzis. Ostalo je sve igra sudbine.

----------


## Matilda

Mi smo jednom bile u autu bez sjedalice. Pod guzu sam joj podmetnula kutiju od tvrde plastike da je podignem i zavezala je pojasom automobila. 
Naravno, rekla sam si, ajme meni, koja improvizacija, 
ali nisam je htjela voziti nevezanu, a bile smo same. Zamišljala sam što bi se dogodilo s kutijom kad bi došlo do sudara, kud bi pojas onda išao, a onda shvatila da pretjerujem i nadala se da ću 15 minuta vožnje odvoziti kako treba, bez iznenadnih situacija. Imam negdje i sliku (meni je fotić uvijek u torbi).   :Grin:

----------


## Katija

Ninochka, nazalost znam jedan slucaj gdje je curica od 3g sjedila s mamom u krilu,zavezane pojasom i u njih se odstraga zabio auto i curica je nastradala,pojas ju je ubio...

----------


## ninochka

> Ninochka, nazalost znam jedan slucaj gdje je curica od 3g sjedila s mamom u krilu,zavezane pojasom i u njih se odstraga zabio auto i curica je nastradala,pojas ju je ubio...


  :Crying or Very sad:  kako? ugušio ili? užas...

----------


## anchie76

> kako? ugušio ili? užas...


Auto naglo stane, pojas cvrsto stoji i ne mice se, mama iza djeteta se nastavi kretati veeelikom brzinom i prevelikom kilazom u tom trenu i jednostavno zdrobi dijete u pojas    :Sad:

----------


## buca

> ninochka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>   kako? ugušio ili? užas...
> 
> 
> Auto naglo stane, pojas cvrsto stoji i ne mice se, mama iza djeteta se nastavi kretati veeelikom brzinom i prevelikom kilazom u tom trenu i jednostavno zdrobi dijete u pojas


pametnom dosta

----------


## ninochka

buca pitanje nije ni postavljeno jer smo glupavi   :Smile:  taxi je prvi problem, a ima još situacija

----------


## maria71

masa se ne mijenja-zakon o očuvanju mase

radi se o  drugom Newtonovom zakonu  F=m*a

----------


## maria71

poanta

autosjedalica bez iznimke, i na magarcu  ako treba

----------


## Riana

Znači da smo diskriminirani od javnog prijevoza?

----------


## spooky

Meni je samo ovo: u busu se može desiti sve isto kao i u autu

Šta da radim kada sam osuđena na bus?

Npr. prekosutra moram od Rebra do Jaruna. Kako bez auta i autosjedalice?

----------


## Ailish

Vozila sam se s obje busom, tramvajem, vlakom... nastojim sjesti kontra od smjera vožnje i držati bebu prema sebi. Na taj način smo prilično sigurni u slučaju kočenja/udara sprijeda. Ne znam za relevantne statistike ali vjerujem da je vožnja busom ili vlakom po prijeđenom km manje rizična od vožnje autom.

----------


## buca

> buca pitanje nije ni postavljeno jer smo glupavi   taxi je prvi problem, a ima još situacija


Nisam ni mislila da ste glupavi  :Love:  ,već samo da je ono i više nego dovoljno objašnjenje.
A znam da ima situacija kad je AS nedostupna  :Kiss:

----------


## petra

ali kako onda držite dijete u taxi-ju?

----------


## Ancica

Ako je ikako moguce, u sjedalici. Ako nije (okolnosti su takve da je prijevoz taksijem nuzan i hitan, te bez mogucnosti nabavke sjedalice za tu priliku), onda se vozis u taxiju, na straznjem sjedalu i drzis fige/molis Boga da se nista ne dogodi.

Sto se autobusa i tramvaja tice, sanse da ce doci do sudara koji ce uzrokovati ozljede su minimalne u usporedbi s prijevozom u osobnom automobilu. Tako da je javni prijevoz (i bez sjedalice) sigurniji od osobnog vozila u svakom slucaju.

----------


## ivana7997

> Sto se autobusa i tramvaja tice, sanse da ce doci do sudara koji ce uzrokovati ozljede su minimalne


hm, odakle ti ti podaci? vrijedi li to za zg tramvaje? ok, mozda nece doci do sudara, no mogu si jasno predociti mogucnost naglog kocenja i djetetova leta po tramvaju...   :Crying or Very sad:  

ili imam prebujnu mastu

----------


## Anita-AZ

Baš razmišljam o tome sada... 
vožnja u busu.

Što onda preporučate kao najsigurniju (nesigurnu) verziju vožnje u busu? Znači, okrenuti suprotno od smjera vožnje, a bebu držim u rukama, marami, slingu? 

Vožnja u busu je toliko "drndava" da je nekad potrebno držati se da sam ne sklizneš, a kamoli migoljavo dijete... Marama može ili...? 

I da... i meni izgleda to kočenje kao mogućnost za "let". Zato bi ga ja rado zavezala uz sebe....

Ili da opet nigdje ne idem.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ninochka

još nešto mi nije jasno. mislila sam da sam to već pitala, ali sad vidim da nije prošlo

dakle. ono objašnjenje da ja se krećem prema naprijaed i gnječim dijete, a remen to isto radi s druge strane..

stolice od 15-36 nisu pričvršćene za sic. koja je onda razlika? gdje propuštam point?   :Grin:  znam da remen prolazi kroz utor sa strane, ali to je samo s jedne strane

----------


## makka

> dakle. ono objašnjenje da ja se krećem prema naprijaed i gnječim dijete, a remen to isto radi s druge strane..
> 
> stolice od 15-36 nisu pričvršćene za sic. koja je onda razlika? gdje propuštam point?


pa ja pretpostavljam da je razlika u težini. 
Mama ima barem 50 kg, dok stolica ima svega nekoliko.

a i stolica je ipak nekako pričvršćena za sic, pojasom auta na naslonu sjedalice i dolje na boosteru.

----------


## Sanjica

Sad ste me prisjetile jedne situacije iz moje mladosti kada je mene spasilo što NISAM bila vezana.

Išli smo kući sa zabave i imali direktan sudar. Ja sam sjedila na suvozačevom mjestu, a iza mene kolega sportaš sa gotovo duplo većom kilažom od moje. Od siline udarca on je udario u moje sjedalo koje je puklo, a ja sam poletjela prema prednjoj "šajbi" i glavom je razbila. 

Kasnije kad su radili rekonstrukciju rekli su nam da bih ja najvjerojatnije slomila vrat da sam bila vezana jer bi mene pojas zadržao ali bi me kolega iza mene poklopio i pretpostavljaju da bi mi to slomilo vrat. Ovako sam prošla sa nekoliko šavova na glavi i izbijenim prednjim zubom.

To ne znači da se ne treba vezati u vožnji, da smo oboje bili vezani po propisima posljedice bi bile puno manje.

Tako je valjda slično i kada držiš dijete u krilu...

----------


## Nika

mislim da je Newton to ovako rekao:
 F=m x a, F je sila, m masa tijela a a ubrzanje koje je to tijelo dobilo djelovanjem sile.

ako se m (masa tijela) poveca, povecava se i sila koja djeluje na djetetovo tijelo tj. drobi ga.


autosjedalica ima masu, koliku, 10-12 puta manju od majcine;
oblik boostera, sile se apsorbiraju po duzini i sirini boostera, 

booster je dizajniran da pruzi optimalnu zastitu.

----------


## ninochka

logično to s newtonom da..falilo mi je negdje da dođem do kompletne spoznaje   :Laughing: 

u svakom slučaju ne traim opravdanje, samo najbolj rješenje bez AS kojeg očito - nema. mi imamo 2 AS pa opet nekad zatreba i ovako vožnja   :Sad:

----------


## miha

> mislim da je Newton to ovako rekao:
>  F=m x a, F je sila, m masa tijela a a ubrzanje koje je to tijelo dobilo djelovanjem sile.


iliti, kako bi rekao moj profesor fizike svojim šarmantnim bosanskim naglaskom:

_"mala moja dajem ti na znanje - sila masi daje ubrzanje!"_  :Laughing:

----------


## Nika

ninochka, kuzim te skroz, a kad se dogodi da hitno moras negdje i da si bez as, kako je to ancica napisala, moras stisnut zube i nadat se da ce sve biti ok.

----------


## Tatjanae

Da malo podignem ovaj topic. Pitanje AS je u potpunosti novo za mene, naime nemam auto ali zato koristim usluge taxi-ja. I gledam sve te AS i pomalo mi se vrti u glavi i stvarno ne znam sto da odaberem za to. Do sada sam je nosila u nosiljci sto smo je dobili s kolicima ali sada mi se to cini vrlo nestabilno.

Moje pitanje je koju AS kupiti a da se moze brzo montirati u taxi-ju a ujedno da je sigurna za bebaca od 0 ili 0+?

Razmisljam o kupovini upravo za te prilike jer mi je to najbolji nacin kada moramo ici do bolnice i natrag, taxi mi je najbrze i najbezbolnije rjesenje, a razmisljam kada cemo ici na put avionom mogao bi mi posluziti kao nosilica.

----------


## jadranka605

A šta kad:
moja mama vozi jugica koji nema pojas na straznjim sjedalima, znaci ne može se montirat sjedalica, a Luku držim na sebi.
Autobusom se vozim svaki put kad nešto imam obavit u gradu, Luku u kolicima držim tako da sam ja prema vozaču (iako mislim da ako se dogodi nesreća sa autobusom malo se toga može napravit da suzbiješ ozljede) a on prema meni. Čitala sam da ako se nađemo u prometnoj (autobus ili vlak) najbolje je nogama se uprit o površinu. Dali se i tada povećava masa?
Ako je u slingu onda sjedimo, ali se trudimo da nije na kolu.
Malo OT...jel bolje ako AS ide iza vozača i suvozača? Neke sam vidila i na sredini...u čemu je štos?

----------


## Frida

Ja AS uvijek furam u taxi, preveliki sam paničar. 
Mene muče autobusi na duge pruge, kad s curom putujem u Istru sjedim k'o na iglama.

Kako je to uređeno vani? Dali busevi na međugradskim linijama imaju sjedala/pojaseve prilagođene za montiranje sjedalice?

----------


## paci

> Kako je to uređeno vani? Dali busevi na međugradskim linijama imaju sjedala/pojaseve prilagođene za montiranje sjedalice?


Mi smo se vani na dulje relacije vozili busom u  V.Brit. cca 1.5 sat i sjedala imaju najnormalnije pojaseve za vezanje kao u autu. I vezanje je obavezno.

----------


## daddycool

> Ninochka, nazalost znam jedan slucaj gdje je curica od 3g sjedila s mamom u krilu,zavezane pojasom i u njih se odstraga zabio auto i curica je nastradala,pojas ju je ubio...


znam da vadim kosture iz ormara, ali meni ovo nije baš skroz jasno.
naime, ako ih je udario odostraga, pojasevi u tom slučaju ne bi niti trebali bili aktivirani pa ne kužim kako ju je mogao ubiti pojas?

što se tiče buseva i tramvaja, priča se također svodi na zakone fizike. naime, izuzetno je malo vjerojatno da će se sudariti dva po masi jednaka objekta kada je u pitanju bus ili tramvaj. Puno je vjerojatnije da se bus ili tramvaj sudare sa osobnim vozilom, višestruko manje mase. Samim time zaustavljanje busa ili tramvaja prilikom sudara biti će znatno usporeno pa su samim time i sile koje djeluju na troma tijela unutar vozila, puno manje. Također, busevi (barem u gradskom prijevozu) i tramvaji kreću se ipak nešto sporije nego osobni automobili, pa je i time smanjena sila.

Što se tiče opremljenosti buseva pojasevima, moje je iskustvo da ako i imaju pojaseve, tada su to obično samo pojasevi poput avionskih (zdjelični) te pomoću njega nije moguće ispravno montirati AS.
Po meni je najsigurnije transportirati dijete gradskim prijevozom tako da se ono nalazi vezano u kolicima, koja su zakočena i nalaze se na za to predviđenom mjestu, po mogućnosti skroz uz prvu sljedeću prepreku (sjedalo, štanga, ...).

----------


## tryxy

to sa autobusima je koma. Moja frendica se vozila s malom (tada 6 mj) i autobus je naglo zakočio, ljudi su prevrnuli zakočena kolica i mala je udarila glavom. Sva sreća da joj osim male čvoruge nije bilo ništa.

*jadranka605* na koju stranu sjedalica? To i mene zanima??? Kažu da je najsigurnije iza vozača, jer on instinktivno sam sebe štiti. Tko zna možda to i nije točno. :?  Nekima je zgodno iza suvozača jer onda mogu komunicirati se djetetom  :?  (samo mi nije jasno kako to mogu raditi i voziti u isto vrijeme). A koliko sam ja shvatila, sjedalica može biti u sredini samo ako auto ima pojaseve sa tri točke vezanja, a ne samo zdjelični.

----------


## daddycool

iako sam ja bio uvjerenja da je najsigurnije mjesto u osobnom automobilu, ono iza suvozača tzv. direktorsko, statistike pokazuju da su obje strane jednako (ne)sigurne. Najsigurnije je mjesto je u sredini jer je i najdalje od svih potencijalnih mjesta udara, no nemaju svi automobili (čak bi rekao da večina nema) mogućnost montaže na sredini.

----------


## apricot

zar nije zabranjeno imati dijete u kolicima u javnom prijevozu?
znam da su prije zahtijevali da se dijete obavezno uzme u ruke, a kolica sklope.
iako mi je to tada išlo na živce (jer dijete nije bilo moje), sad mi se to čini potpuno ispravnim: slučaj koji opisuje tryxy je sasvim dovoljan, a da ne govorim da kolica mogu ozlijediti i druge.

što se tiče smještaja sjedalice, najsigurnije ju je smjestiti na sredinu zadnjeg sjedala, ako je to ikako moguće.
Ako nije, onda je gotovo svejedno je li iza vozača ili suvozača.

----------


## tryxy

Neznam da li je zabranjeno mislim da nije. U ovim novim tramvajima ima mjesto predviđeno za kolica. Ja sam jučer ušla s kolicima i Markom na rukama i moram reći da sam bila vrlo nestabilna na nogama i odmah sam ga spustila u kolica. 
Neznam koliko ovo ima veze ali s obzirom da se nemože na svim vratima poštancati karta zar oni u ZET-u očekuju da majka sa djetetom gura kroz gužvu    :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Ancica

> Katija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ninochka, nazalost znam jedan slucaj gdje je curica od 3g sjedila s mamom u krilu,zavezane pojasom i u njih se odstraga zabio auto i curica je nastradala,pojas ju je ubio...
> 
> 
> znam da vadim kosture iz ormara, ali meni ovo nije baš skroz jasno.
> naime, ako ih je udario odostraga, pojasevi u tom slučaju ne bi niti trebali bili aktivirani pa ne kužim kako ju je mogao ubiti pojas?


kod udarca straga, prvo poletis prema nazad, onda prema naprijed (i stisnes na pojas).

kod udarca sprijeda, prvo poletis naprijed (i stisnes na pojas) a onda nazad.

kod drugog slucaja je udarac o pojas puno snazniji od onog u prvom slucaju ali svejedno, i u prvom slucaju, mozes stisnut dovoljno jako o pojas da time ubijes ili ozbiljno ozljedis dijete koje je izmedu tebe i pojasa.

----------


## Ancica

> Neznam da li je zabranjeno mislim da nije. U ovim novim tramvajima ima mjesto predviđeno za kolica. Ja sam jučer ušla s kolicima i Markom na rukama i moram reći da sam bila vrlo nestabilna na nogama i odmah sam ga spustila u kolica. 
> Neznam koliko ovo ima veze ali s obzirom da se nemože na svim vratima poštancati karta zar oni u ZET-u očekuju da majka sa djetetom gura kroz gužvu


Ja kad sam s djecom u tramvaju ili busu, parkiram kolica s kocnicom na mjesto gdje trebaju ici (ili ih sklopim) a s djecom sjednem na sjedalo vozila (ako treba, trazim od nekog da nam se ustane).

----------


## Roza

Da se malo vratim na vožnju taksijem: jel ima ikakve koristi zavezati dijete od 16 kg i 100 cm (3 godine) na stražnjem sjedalu? Prije par mjeseci nam se desila situacija kad smo morale do pauka taksijem   :Evil or Very Mad:  i nisam ni sama znala kaj da napravim s djetetom u taksiju.

----------


## jadranka605

a kad sklopite kolica, kako uspijete sve iznit vani ( kad idem kolicima obavim spizu-to su 3-5 vrečica). Jel skaću ljudi da pomognu ili im smetate?
znala sam se naći u poziciji di ljudi cokću jer moram sa kolicima izać vani, a oni neće da se maknu  :/

----------


## Ancica

> Da se malo vratim na vožnju taksijem: jel ima ikakve koristi zavezati dijete od 16 kg i 100 cm (3 godine) na stražnjem sjedalu? Prije par mjeseci nam se desila situacija kad smo morale do pauka taksijem   i nisam ni sama znala kaj da napravim s djetetom u taksiju.


Neznam sto ti je bolje. Ovisi o vrsti nesrece u kojoj se nadete, ako je bude, a to ne znas (da znas, ne bi uopce sjela u taj taksi   :Grin:  ). Odlucis se za jedno ili drugo i duboko se nadas da necete zavrsit u sudaru.

Al nedavno je netko pricao da bi taksiji mogli biti zainteresirani za imanje autosjedalica, pa bi se moglo ubuduce desit da narucis taksi sa sjedalicom.

----------


## daddycool

kolica u svakom slučaju ako polete po javnom prijevozu, s bebom ili bez nje, mogu nekoga ozljediti. No meni se ipak čini da ukoliko je dijete u njima vezano, kolica ipak svojom konstrukcijom pružaju barem nekakvu zaštitu. tim više što je gotovo nikakva šansa da bi mi dijete sad sa 22 mjeseca mirno sjedilo u krilu dok se vozimo.

A što se tiče vezanja u taksiju, da li ima veze ako je auto opremljen pojasevima koji se daju blokirati? Kao npr. japanski automobili? Pa se u njima može ipak dijete zategnuti pojasom. Jer koliko sam čuo za blokiranje pojasa prilikom nesreće potrebna je određena masa a kod djeteta od 16 kg je ta masa možda premala?

----------


## tryxy

> kolica u svakom slučaju ako polete po javnom prijevozu, s bebom ili bez nje, mogu nekoga ozljediti. No meni se ipak čini da ukoliko je dijete u njima vezano, kolica ipak svojom konstrukcijom pružaju barem nekakvu zaštitu. tim više što je gotovo nikakva šansa da bi mi dijete sad sa 22 mjeseca mirno sjedilo u krilu dok se vozimo.


Slažem se, M je 8,5 mjeseci i sve mu je u tramvaju zanimljivo, nije miran niti sekunde.
*jadranka605* ako je netko na vratima ja kažem (glasno) "Može samo malo!" i to je to. Za sada je to bilo dovoljno.

----------


## Ancica

> A što se tiče vezanja u taksiju, da li ima veze ako je auto opremljen pojasevima koji se daju blokirati? Kao npr. japanski automobili? Pa se u njima može ipak dijete zategnuti pojasom. Jer koliko sam čuo za blokiranje pojasa prilikom nesreće potrebna je određena masa a kod djeteta od 16 kg je ta masa možda premala?


Najveci problem je taj da sam pojas nije prilagoden velicini djeteta.

Po svoj prilici, ako se dijete od 16 kg (znaci 2-4 g.) veze direktno pojasom automobila (u ovom slucaju, taksija):

- donji dio pojasa ce ici preko djetetovog trbuha
- gornji dio pojasa ce ici preko djetetova vrata
- djetetove potkoljenice nece visit sa sjedala pa ce se dijete izvuc guzom prema naprijed (jer je jako neudobno sjedit s ravnim nogama) i, cak i ako pokusas nabit donji dio pojasa da lezi sto nize, pojas ce se zbog ovog dignut gore na djetetov trbuh.

Znaci, kod sudara, ako je ovo dijete vezano pojasom, riskiras ozbiljne unutarnje ozljede (krvarenja i ozljede unutarnjih organa) i vrata/kraljeznice/kicme. Ako ga pak uopce ne vezes, riskiras da postane projektil i zadobije sve te iste ozljede (i neke druge, npr., ozljede glave).

Ako se dijete veze pojasom (za sto mislim da je jos uvijek sigurnija varijanta od nevezanja), onda se mora pazit da je donji dio pojasa postavljen sto nize, da je djetetova guza skroz kod naslona i da mu se ne dozvoli da klizne prema naprijed, da se namjesti vise prema sredini sjedala kako bi gornji dio pojasa lezao sto dalje od vrata djeteta i sto vise preko sredine ramena djeteta te da se pojas dobro zategne. Nikako se ne smije dozvoliti da dijete podtakne gornji dio pojasa ispod pazuha ili da ga stavi iza leda.

----------


## dambo

> Ja AS uvijek furam u taxi, preveliki sam paničar. 
> Mene muče autobusi na duge pruge, kad s curom putujem u Istru sjedim k'o na iglama.
> 
> Kako je to uređeno vani? Dali busevi na međugradskim linijama imaju sjedala/pojaseve prilagođene za montiranje sjedalice?


Podižem...
imam isti problem kao Tatjanae (vožnja taxijem i/ili prijateljima - koji samtraju da je sjedalica samo za one koji auto imaju  :? ), a očekuje nas i dulja vožnja autobusom...

iskustva?

----------


## klamarica

Malo prije sam se vratila s malenom od doktorice, taksijem, i uzela sam AS (0-13) sa sobom. Kada sam kupovala AS, kupila sam tzv. Travel System od Graco, tako da kad izađem iz auta, stavim AS na kolica i tako obavimo sve što moramo...ako se šećemo vani duže vrijeme, malenu prebacim u Mei Hip, da nije u AS dok hodamo, i tako se furamo po gradu...ne pada mi na pamet voziti se u bilo kojem autu bez AS...jednostavno si ne bi oprostila da se nešto dogodi... :/

----------


## klamarica

A, i što se tiče duže vožnje busem, isto jedino AS dolazi u obzir, kada vozač stane negdje na duže, izvadim malenu van, da se istegne, i prije nego što krenemo, ide natrag u AS. Neki prijevoznici imaju remene, neki nemaju, treba to mali istražiti...Malo je komplicirano, ali je definitivno sigurnije nego na ruke...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ljuta sam, izbačena iz takta već mjesecima...naime, šogorica mi živi 50 km od nas, a nećak je ovdje na čuvanju kod bake (moje svekrive) - ne pitajte me ništa vezano uz to da je dijete od 1,5 g kod bake 5 dana u tjednu,a na "vikend" ide kući kod svoje mame i tate   :Evil or Very Mad:  ...ja preluda od toga ali ok...problem je što svaki put svekar i svekrva kada za vikend idu po njega ne uzmu AS i montiraju ju u auto...to dijete se voza 50 km bez AS - oduvijek!!!! Ovdje po gradu kada ga hoću dovesti do nas treba mi AS a ona 50 km dalje od nas....što onda...pokušavam osvjestiti i svekrvu i svoju šogoricu ali ...to nije za vjerovati...davala im i brošure, i razne textove o nesrećama....ništa! Ostaje mi jedino da JA kupim AS za ovdje i imam za nećaka.... :/

----------


## Ancica

ja bih vjerojatno napravila ovo sto zadnje spominjes. ako bih si mogla priustiti.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Jel može prijedlog neke firme tj. AS koji nije skup...Luka ima 1,9 mjeseci...ide li to po kilaži ili....

----------


## Tatjanae

Samo da prijavim - da smo danas kupili Maxi Cosi Citi kolica s Citi AS i moram Vam reci preporodila sam se vec danas na putu doma u taxi-u jer vise nisam morala paziti glavicu, pa govoriti - ljubavi daj se nasloni - ili razmisljati hoce li se naglo zakociti. 

Megan se polako navikava na stolicu cak je danas zaspala 2 puta u njoj jer smo bili po doktorima i u shoping-u.

Eto sada mi je puno lakse jer barem sam ucinila nesto po sigurnosti moje srecice.   :Love:

----------


## Elly

> Frida prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kako je to uređeno vani? Dali busevi na međugradskim linijama imaju sjedala/pojaseve prilagođene za montiranje sjedalice?
> 
> 
> Mi smo se vani na dulje relacije vozili busom u  V.Brit. cca 1.5 sat i sjedala imaju najnormalnije pojaseve za vezanje kao u autu. I vezanje je obavezno.


I u Italiji.

----------


## dambo

jupiii, tatjanaei klamarica! sad i ja ozbiljno razišljam o tome, a u međuvremenu srećom ne trebam hitan prijevoz pa za nešto bliže krenem ranije i prošetam s kolicima

kakva su vam iskustva s namještanjem? ima li nestrpljivih vozača? uspijete li uvijek pričvrstiti sve kak treba? ako su vaši modeli ok, ne bih htjela nešto nabaviti što neću moći montirati i izvaditi kad zatreba...

razmete me, ne  :Kiss:

----------


## klamarica

> kakva su vam iskustva s namještanjem? ima li nestrpljivih vozača? uspijete li uvijek pričvrstiti sve kak treba? ako su vaši modeli ok, ne bih htjela nešto nabaviti što neću moći montirati i izvaditi kad zatreba...
> 
> razmete me, ne


Razmem...  :Kiss:  

I ja se većinom šećem s njom, ali recimo u situaciji kada odemo na cijepljenje, a treba nekih pola sata pješke od doktorice, odem pješke tamo, ali onda radije uzmem taksi da što prije stignemo doma...

Do sada nisam imala nikakvih loših iskustava. Vozači su većinom susretljivi, pogotovo ako sam sama s njom. Čak se ponude da mi pomognu oko pričvršćivanje i pridržavanje. Sve brzo i jednostavno pričvrstim jer je AS takva. Jedino što bi stvarno preporučila je da kada nazoveš taksi, da tražiš monovolumen (zbog kolica). Jednom nisam napomenula, pa su poslali taksi u koji su moja malo veća kolica jedva stala.

----------


## Tatjanae

> jupiii, tatjanaei klamarica! sad i ja ozbiljno razišljam o tome, a u međuvremenu srećom ne trebam hitan prijevoz pa za nešto bliže krenem ranije i prošetam s kolicima
> 
> kakva su vam iskustva s namještanjem? ima li nestrpljivih vozača? uspijete li uvijek pričvrstiti sve kak treba? ako su vaši modeli ok, ne bih htjela nešto nabaviti što neću moći montirati i izvaditi kad zatreba...
> 
> razmete me, ne


Eto od kada smo u sjedalici/nosiljci morali smo se voziti vec dosta puta i lijepo ja ako je vozac bio kultura pitam za vizitku pa cu da njih prvo zovem svaki sljedeci put.   :Dancing Fever:  

A sto se tice kulture vozaca o tome se da pisati - jednog sam cak pitala - jel' da izadem van - naime grintao je o zivotu, pa kako je tesko, pa mala relacija i te spike - zamalo sam nazvala dispecera i potuzila se ali eto niti tada nisam imala srca, a tek onaj reli vozac sto me je jednom dopeljao sa aedroma - mislila sam da cu stici prije njega i auta po kratkom postupku.
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Tatjanae

A da, zaboravila sam. I ja sam mislila da ce mi biti uzasno tesko staviti stolicu ali vec prvi puta je bilo vise nego lako teze mi je bilo stolicu skinuti s kotaca. A ova zadnja dva taksista su me uredno sacekala i lijepo pitala da li treba pomoc. I jedan i drugi su novopeceni tata pa valjda i to ima puno utjecaja na njihovo ponasanje. 8)

----------


## dambo

super, hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## dambo

bili smo u TL-u i ponudili su nam u jednom dućanu maxi cosi 0-13kg, a sad u drugom brevi 0-18kg.
sugestije?

sad D. ima 5mj i oko 7 kg

----------


## daddycool

Ja bi ti preporučio 0+, ali to je samo moje osobno mišljenje

----------


## Elly

> paci prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Frida prvotno napisa
> ...


E, a jucer sam u busu koji vozi na lokalnim i medjugradskim relacijama po Istri (Autotrans) vidjela pojaseve na svim sjedalima (one krilne).   :Smile:

----------


## dambo

klamarica i Tatjanae,

opet ja. Konačno idem nešto kupiti pa me zanima kako je sada nakon mj-2 korištenja jer se baš troumim oko Graco systema i maxi-cosi city. htjela bih nešto funkcionalno i trajnije - koristivo za usputno 'spavanje' i šetnjice kasnije bez AS jer me ioanako čeka trljanje nosa za kupnju AS kad nemam auto   :Mad:  , trošenje novca itd, itd

----------


## klamarica

> Konačno idem nešto kupiti pa me zanima kako je sada nakon mj-2 korištenja jer se baš troumim oko Graco systema i maxi-cosi city. htjela bih nešto funkcionalno i trajnije - koristivo za usputno 'spavanje' i šetnjice kasnije bez AS jer me ioanako čeka trljanje nosa za kupnju AS kad nemam auto   , trošenje novca itd, itd


A ja, isto bez auta, sam kupila AS u sedmom mjesecu trudnoće, možeš zamisliti kakvi su bili komentari...čak je došlo to toga da sam prijetila da neću izaći iz bolnice ako mi ne donesu AS za izlazak...  :Laughing:  

Opet preporučam Graco, zbog praktičnosti, cijene, a i ljepote...ja sam jako zadovoljna sa cjelokupnim sistemom...

----------


## JBT

U ZG ima nekoliko taxista sa AS. Tu informaciju sam dobio od udruženja taxista, nisu mi znali reći za koju djecu imaju sjedalice. Treba samo pri naručivanju taxia napomenuti da ide i dijete.

----------


## anchie76

> U ZG ima nekoliko taxista sa AS. Tu informaciju sam dobio od udruženja taxista, nisu mi znali reći za koju djecu imaju sjedalice. Treba samo pri naručivanju taxia napomenuti da ide i dijete.


WoW  :Klap:

----------


## dambo

> U ZG ima nekoliko taxista sa AS. Tu informaciju sam dobio od udruženja taxista, nisu mi znali reći za koju djecu imaju sjedalice. Treba samo pri naručivanju taxia napomenuti da ide i dijete.


thnks,
nas češće voze prijatelji, a taxi je za hitne potr.

----------


## paci

Evo nas sa friškim iskustvima iz Njemačke:

Svi taksiji imaju stražnja sjedala prilagođena djeci na način da se sredina sjedala može podignuti u booster i tako se dijete veže. Taksist nam je naglasio da isključivo tako (ili skroz malu djecu u vlastitoj sjedalici) smije voziti, tako da su obje bile vezane bez problema i bilo im je fora kako se sjedala za odrasle pretvaraju jednim potezom u sjedala za njih.

U busu postoje na sredini mjesta za kolica, kao kod nas u ovim novim tramvajima, ali na štangi sa strane su i pojasevi s kojima se kolica vežu da ne odlete u slučaju kočenja busa.

----------


## lasica

ja se furam i nitko mi nije nikada rekao da moram sklopiti kolica,prvi put čujem  :?  vežem maloga pojasom u kolicima,kolica stavim u onaj prostor za kolica ili gdje ima mjesta uz neku štangu,zakočim ih,još ih ja držim i vežem dodatnim pojasom,onim ko za pesa za rukohvat.u taksiju se jednom vozila bez AS jer je muž odfurao na posao u autu i više nikada.fajer je cukao ko lud,mislila sam da će nam oboje vrat slomiti.

----------


## krumpiric

nekako mi se u tramvaju kao bebac nasigurniji činio u marami...
u kolicima mi je koma

----------

